# Aishwarya Rai - "Showcases Creations by Manish Malhotra during HDIL India Couture Week in Mumbai" 06.10.2010 (6x)



## Mandalorianer (7 Okt. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (7 Okt. 2010)

Prächtig.  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2010)

tolle Frau, sehr schön


----------



## sway2003 (8 Okt. 2010)

hrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Knobi1062 (9 Okt. 2010)

OmG ist das eine heiße Frau. :thumbup: So eine Schönheit mal nackt zu sehen kaum vor zu stellen. :WOW:
Danke für die Bilder


----------

